# Laser 28 for sale



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

After 12 years I am selling Rugosa, my laser 28. I am buying a Farr 38. Rugosa is well equipped and is in great shape. These are great racer, cruisers and single-handing boats. If you are interested please Email me and I will send you a more detailed listing. 
Thank you
Jeff Halpern
[email protected]

I sold this Laser 28 in November of 2001


----------



## rbh1515 (Jul 7, 2000)

Jeff,
I sold my 33'' boat recently in a few days using BoatSearch here on SailNet--its free. Another free service I''ve found is www.boats.com
I''m sure there are other''s.
You can put in pictures of the boat.
It sure beats paying 10% commision, and it works. Good luck.
Your happiest days are when you buy your boat and when you sell it.
Rob ~~~~_/)~~~~


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Thanks for the tip. (BTW WWW.boats.com now chargers for a listing)
Jeff


----------



## WJRyan (Apr 4, 2008)

*Rugosa is being sold again*

Greetings Jeff:

I am headed to Kansas tomorrow to look at your Laser 28 Rugosa. By accident I saw this post and the gentleman who is selling her included the survey he had done and your name is still on the transom. I have been interested in the Laser since I first saw one in Stamford in the water boat show in 1985 and I am ready for my furst "big boat" purchase. Any guidance, suggestions, and advice is truly appreciated as I venture into a big boat! Thank you for your time.

Kindest regards, Bill Ryan.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Bill,

When Jeff answers, you will get n ear full from him! A very good ear full too!

Enjoy this boat if you get it. There is one at my marina in Edmonds Wa, and that owner likes it. Very fast for its size too!

marty


----------



## NOLAsailing (Sep 10, 2006)

The Laser 28 is a great boat, I hope it works out Bill!


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

The Laser 28 is certainly a hot performance boat, the local one regularily finishes the annual pursuit race in the first 2 or 3 finishers out of 120+ boats, probably the best record in the Boston area next to a local sailmaker's N/M 40.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Good turn of speed, clever interior treatment, nice layout for a "race"boat.

Down side: Tender, needs a larger crew than really fits for top end performance upwind in a blow. Rudder is a bit undersized and she'll spin out without much warning.

But handled well she's a fun ride downwind in a breeze!


----------



## CBinRI (May 17, 2004)

WJRyan said:


> Greetings Jeff:
> 
> I am headed to Kansas tomorrow to look at your Laser 28 Rugosa. By accident I saw this post and the gentleman who is selling her included the survey he had done and your name is still on the transom. I have been interested in the Laser since I first saw one in Stamford in the water boat show in 1985 and I am ready for my furst "big boat" purchase. Any guidance, suggestions, and advice is truly appreciated as I venture into a big boat! Thank you for your time.
> 
> Kindest regards, Bill Ryan.


You should send him a private message too as he may miss this post. I know he liked the boat very much as he has posted about it, if I remember correctly


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

For what its worth...another free listing site is StrictlySailing.Co

Kirk S. Jockell
S/V JoyRide
Cat 30 TRBW #2035


----------



## WJRyan (Apr 4, 2008)

*Thank you all!*

Thank you all for your kind and encouraging words - this is my first "big boat" venture (Lightnings, Rebel, JY15, crew for anyone) and now that my children are 6 my bride told me this is the time to make the jump. BTW, I liked the couple of you who have something to do with "skiing" in your email - we just came back from Snowmass! bill


----------



## WJRyan (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks CB, I need to post 10 times before I can send a PM so I am hoping he may see this thread and share his memories! Thanks for the tip! bill


----------



## Johnrb (Sep 21, 2002)

WJRyan said:


> Thanks CB, I need to post 10 times before I can send a PM so I am hoping he may see this thread and share his memories! Thanks for the tip! bill


I tried contacting him on your behalf but his inbox is apparently full and can't accept any more messages. Good luck, it's a neat boat.


----------



## WJRyan (Apr 4, 2008)

*A final update*

Thanks to all with feedback and support. As soon as I can arrange transport this Laser is headed back east and will reside in Louisville, KY. So begins my first "big boat" adventure! Whoo hoo! bill


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congratulations! You'll have a lot of fun with her!


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I don't know why I missed this post but I just saw this. I really loved this boat more than any person should love an inanimate object. Of the over a dozen boats that I have owned Rugosa was certainly one of my favorites. She was fast, easily handled and offered a great compromise between accomodations and performance. I have sailed in winds as low as they get and up into winds that pegged the anomometer on a near by boat at 65 knots. 

I owned Rugosa for approximately 12 years. I raced her, daysailed her, and cruised her pretty extensively. I somewhat disagree with the comment that she needs a big crew to race her successfully. I typically raced with a crew of 5, and was able to get a third for highpoint on the Chesapeake CBYRA scoring in the very competitive Laser 28 one-design class and had a year racing PHRF at the club level with a total score of 9 firsts, 2 seconds and a third. 

You certainly don't need a big crew to cruise her. I very often single-handed her. The key is in the design of the rig. Once you learn to take advantage of her fractional rig, she is a piece of cake tol sail. The boat came with a very clever sail that that Laser called a lapper. The lapper was a 109% jib that was cut full like the leading edge of a #1 genoa and which had full length upper battens. Coupled with the fractional rigs ability to quickly shift gears, this sail was the bee's knees for cruising and single-handing with a tremndous windrange stretching from nearly no wind to close to 20 knots of breeze (with a reef in the main at the upper end). I typically flew a spinnaker in winds under 10-12 knots if I was going anywhere near downwind for any length of time. As noted above the boat could be a handful at the upper limit of the #1 genoa range with the rudder stalling at largish heel angles, which is what made the lapper so wonderful. 

The interior worked great for coastal cruising with just a couple aboard, or with a few kids along. My ex-wife and I spent as much as two weeks aboard cruising the Chesapeake and found Rugosa comfortable. I particularly liked the huge storage area aft of the head. We could throw a couple bicycles back in there and then go exploring when we got to some place interesting. It was amazing how much stuff you could carry on board with the huge storage areas under the settees, quarter berth, veeberth and aft of the head. 

I found the boat were amazingly rugged, and easy to maintain and/or upgrade. The interior pretty much disassembled allowing access to every where for cleaning, running new systems or electrical. The Buhk diesel was a great little engine. Easy to access and easy to work on. Parts were reasonable and available when I owned her but I suspect that the falling dollar may effect that some. 

I hope that you find her in good shape. Please contact me by PM and I'll send you my current email address (the one above is long out of service) I think that I may still have a few canvas parts for her that I have been keeping an eye out for since I sold the boat and finally think that I know where they are located. 

Good luck,
Jeff


----------



## tsuidc (Mar 2, 2008)

I am looking to purchase a Laser 28 from Toronto and bring it back to Ohio. She has a 200 pound bulb added to the keel. Good idea or bad idea...both purchasing from Canada and the extra weight in the keel.


----------



## t22cayuga (Jun 4, 2008)

There is a thread about adding a bulb to a Laser 28 in the class website forum. Search there on "bulb" and you'll find it. There was also some discussion of this a while back in one of the Laser 28 threads on Sailing Anarchy. If you intend to sail shorthanded with family it will stiffen the boat up some. It will probably slow you down off the wind, and you'll definitely take a rating hit for it.


----------

